# Ribs



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good BFD!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking bones BFD!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks good to me.  When is dinner ?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 11, 2007)

Ribs look great!

where do you get "Galana Street rub"??? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice, very nice


----------



## cleglue (Feb 11, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks good to me.  When is dinner ?



Ditto!


----------



## gator1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you realize that when you click on your thumbnail and go to your picture host - a little hottie in a pink bikini is smiling at your ribs? Ribs, what ribs?


----------



## gator1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh dang it, is dosnt happen every time...

Gator


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2007)

Good looking bones..whats the story behind the crumpled pop-up ?


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2007)

Ribs looked great.
Good luck in the comp.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd eat those! Nice job BFD!


----------



## john a (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, they sure look good to me.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Those look great


----------



## gator1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Very Nice Ribs BFD. I love REEEBBSS.  Thanks for sharing.

The pink hottie was back today too. It looks like she is smiling at your ribs. 

Gator


----------



## gator1 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/darnold01/brownpinkbikini_300x250.jpg

: )


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 12, 2007)

gator said:
			
		

> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/darnold01/brownpinkbikini_300x250.jpg
> 
> : )


I pressed go......nuttin [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice job BFD.  Those ribs look fantastic.


----------



## gator1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Like this?





Gator's gator.

And heck yes its too cold to BBQ down here. Time for some chili.

: )

Gator


----------



## gator1 (Feb 15, 2007)

BFD, Do you have Copper-headed-rattle-moccasins too?


----------

